

Schneier.com Is Vulnerable. - espadrine
http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/#schneier.com

======
espadrine
Everyone should assume the website they use is vulnerable to Heartbleed, and
should wait for a public post-mortem.

Of course, sometimes, servers are randomly protected, such as nodejs servers
and IIS:
[https://github.com/joyent/node/commit/28c6e42e](https://github.com/joyent/node/commit/28c6e42e)

